# Steelhead reel



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

My Cabela's Prestige reel's drag busted this last season so now we have to get a new one. Any suggestions? Try to keep it under $200.

Thanks


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

To many to choose from that price range. I personal Ross and Lamson as they are USA made.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Ross Cimmaron Large Arbor. It's not all that pretty but it'll get the job done for sure


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

What part of the drag broke?


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

roliel said:


> What part of the drag broke?


I'm not quite sure


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Ross Cimmaron Large Arbor. It's not all that pretty but it'll get the job done for sure


That is a darn good looking reel still! A work horse from what I heard and wished I own one.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Meh, they look ok but I'm hot for the vexxis and the momentum LT, haha.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bought a Lamson 8 wgt this Spring. Was on sale at a fly shop up on Oak Orchard in NY. Reg $239 on sale for 199.00. I lost fewer fish this spring because of that reel. Drag system much better than my Cabelas Prestige.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

dc, i bought a pflueger trion this past year for 100 bux (129 at cabelas). the guys at the wv cabelas told me that it has the same drag as the orvis mid-arbor. i know guys who use this reel along the tribs for steelies and are quite happy with it. as for myself, i only fly fish for steelhead a few times a year, so this reel fit quite well into my budget.


http://www.pfluegerfishing.com/products/trion-fly-reel.html


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I got a Ross CLA Reel. Very nice reel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

i think you will be really happy with it. from everything i read and hear, they stand behind their products. love the fact that it is american made, also.


----------

